# What's the most rare or uncommon duck you have shot?



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

Mine is the leucistic spoony I shot last season


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

There you go, hunting in the park again...LOL

Nothing rare for me except bands..not that rare I guess


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

You identified that bird on the wing?


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

gadwal x spoony hybrid


----------



## golfpro02 (Jun 15, 2006)

*not all that uncommon, but he's the only one I've ever seen*

From New Years Day 2011


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Got my cinnamon two years ago in POC.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

14 yr old snow banded in cape Simpson Alaska. Killed in in the sw of Houston vacinity....go check out that flight path! 

Guys from fish and wildlife asked for pics of the band on the bird as proof haha


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Most uncommon was a Barrows Goldeneye but the most memorable was a beautiful Cinnamon Teal drake with my last shell to finish off my limit.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

(2) Barrows golden eye both were hens shot at different times a couple years apart 
Banded Black duck shot 18 days after it was banded in Seadrift!


----------



## fishingcowboy (May 19, 2009)

A old squaw young drake my cousin shot in east bay last year


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

A handful of Cinnamons... I did pass on a Eurasian Wigeon one of my first years of waterfowling bc I couldn't identify it before shooting, decoyed with a group of 20-30 American Wigeon. Ole ethics bit me in the butt on that one!!


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

Man I bet that one took a chunk out of you not a bite mojo!!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*King eider , old squaw , Eurasian wigeon*

Shot all in one year on Lake Huron in Michigan .also shot banded money ducks 3 of them , one had a $300 reward it had a tracking monitor on its back .

Still want to go to Argentina !:bounce:


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

artys only said:


> Shot all in one year on Lake Huron in Michigan .also shot banded money ducks 3 of them , one had a $300 reward it had a tracking monitor on its back .
> 
> Still want to go to Argentina !:bounce:


Got me beat!

Hooded merganser for me. Posted this pic awhile back...


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

The first waterfowl I killed was a hooded merganser lol.


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

cinnamon teal shot two years ago.


----------



## Hardy776 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nothing rare for me, but my girlfriend shot a banded redhead on her first duck hunt as her first duck.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Old squaw*

I also shot and an Old Squaw in Freeport about 6 years ago.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I watched my cousin smoke a brown pelican once ... and then he breasted it out and shoved the meat in his pants pockets. TRUE story. Guess where he's from ...


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I watched my cousin smoke a brown pelican once ... and then he breasted it out and shoved the meat in his pants pockets. TRUE story. Guess where he's from ...


My guess is east of the Sabine River and west of the Mississippi River. Everything tastes good in gumbo! LOL


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

tokavi said:


> my guess is east of the sabine river and west of the mississippi river. Everything tastes good in gumbo! Lol


winner ... !


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

Guess mine isn't that rare. Shot an oldsquaw down in Freeport about 20 yrs ago. My dumb butt didn't get it mounted.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Couple of unusaul ducks I bagged... not sure what they are.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

chad said:


> Couple of unusaul ducks I bagged... not sure what they are.


In Texas ... ?!?!?! Cause that first one looks like a gadwall/greenwing cross with a mallard beak and the second looks like it's from south of a whole bunch of borders.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

chad said:


> Couple of unusaul ducks I bagged... not sure what they are.


Top on is a drake Speckled Teal and bottom is a drake Brazilian Teal... Surely you shot those in Argentina?? Pass shot while dove hunting maybe?? Neither are considered rare in South America.


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Rare for here... Hen Surf Scoter on opening day last year on Lake Livingston, and another. Widgeon in Prince Edward Island Canada. The guide in Canada was ready to fight me for it. I said no big deal, we shootem all the time in TX. He had never seen one.


----------



## txrdkng (Jan 9, 2013)

First duck I ever shot was over a pond on our goose lease. I was so proud of myself (all alone that day). Breasted it out and ate it (not really all that good). Later found out it was a Bufflehead. Haven't seen one since.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Eurasian widgeon hen, in and amongst some American widgeon


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

A drake goldeneye in POC


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

Well don't know how rare it is being I am not really big into duck hunting. But I killed a beautiful cinnamon teal in Kerrville, TX


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> Top on is a drake Speckled Teal and bottom is a drake Brazilian Teal... Surely you shot those in Argentina?? Pass shot while dove hunting maybe?? Neither are considered rare in South America.


The way the other hunters are lined up, looks like a dove hunt. Cool looking birds none the less.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> In Texas ... ?!?!?! Cause that first one looks like a gadwall/greenwing cross with a mallard beak and the second looks like it's from south of a whole bunch of borders.


Oh was this supposed to be in Texas? I just thought they were cool because I hadn't seen them before, and I didn't know what they were.

Killed in Argentina while dove hunting.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Shot a neck banded specklebelly that was banded in Russia. Goldeneye in Baffin Bay about 10 years ago. Surf scooter, I think it was a hen, 20 or so years ago. Guiding a goose hunt in the 90's and had a hunter shoot a black brant that was mixed in with a group of specks. My dad shot a mature drake Old Sqaw in what is now McFaddin back in the 80's. One of the things about waterfowl hunting I love, you never know what's coming in next!


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Not sure how rare this is.....*

I Shot this Mallard last season in late January. Came in with a group of Greenheads. My buddy called it a mexican mallard. It is going to the Taxidermist for sure!

Anyone know about Mexican mallards?


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Common Golden eye drake off of Pederson Road. Cinnamon teal Sommerville. Common Golden Eye hens (2) in Waller


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

outtotrout09 said:


> I Shot this Mallard last season in late January. Came in with a group of Greenheads. My buddy called it a mexican mallard. It is going to the Taxidermist for sure!
> 
> Anyone know about Mexican mallards?


Looks like a Widgeon x Mallard cross. Very cool bird.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

txrdkng said:


> First duck I ever shot was over a pond on our goose lease. I was so proud of myself (all alone that day). Breasted it out and ate it (not really all that good). Later found out it was a Bufflehead. Haven't seen one since.


you see thhem all the time in the bay. ive shot atleast 3 dozen in 2 seasons..


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

A few notables - not exactly rare as species here in Texas but uncommon locations - wood duck drake on Matagorda Island, was hunting with a buddy when he got a surf scoter just off the ICW near SAB (had to check my waterfowl ID guide to know what is was lol), canvasback hen in Shoalwater Bay the first year they were legal, came in with redheads, shot a limit of greenheads one morning within a few hundred yards of the ICW.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

outtotrout09 said:


> I Shot this Mallard last season in late January. Came in with a group of Greenheads. My buddy called it a mexican mallard. It is going to the Taxidermist for sure!
> 
> Anyone know about Mexican mallards?


It's definately a hybrid, not a Mexican mallard. Mexican mallards are very similar in appearance to Mottled ducks (NO green). DNA actually suggests that they're more closely related to Mottled ducks than mallards but they will all interbreed.

Being a hybrid actually makes it more rare though!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

3CK said:


> Looks like a Widgeon x Mallard cross. Very cool bird.


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

outtotrout - If I had to make a stab at it; I'd say it's a mallard drake in "less than full" nuptial plumage, not a hybrid. 

We see quite a few mallard drakes not fully feathered hunting around Calgary late-September and into first week or so of October. A challenge for sure if your style is to layoff the hens. My wife wanted one to mount from last year's trip and we had to sort to find a really nice one. Quite odd for a January specimen; possible explanation might be late-born and therefore "less-than-average" maturity. Handsome bird, hope the mount turns out nice for you.


----------



## Brandon Zahn (Jan 12, 2012)

Not a hybrid. Either a late born male...... Or on a long shot and I mean long shot..... A very old hen with hormone problems.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks dream crushers! JK

Since I am having it mounted I am still going to tell everyone it a Rare hybrid. LOL


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

You go for it outto, it's your story and you're stickin' to it. I do believe it will make a great conversation piece no matter what it is. -EJ


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

outtotrout09 said:


> Thanks dream crushers! JK


Lol


----------



## Texan1554 (Apr 20, 2011)

outtotrout09 said:


> I Shot this Mallard last season in late January. Came in with a group of Greenheads. My buddy called it a mexican mallard. It is going to the Taxidermist for sure!
> 
> Anyone know about Mexican mallards?


Called a Brewer's duck. Mallard and Gadwall hybrid, great looking birds. We've shot a handful of them, the brown cheek is the dead give away. Just slightly smaller body than a mallard.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> outtotrout - If I had to make a stab at it; I'd say it's a mallard drake in "less than full" nuptial plumage, not a hybrid.
> 
> We see quite a few mallard drakes not fully feathered hunting around Calgary late-September and into first week or so of October. A challenge for sure if your style is to layoff the hens. My wife wanted one to mount from last year's trip and we had to sort to find a really nice one. Quite odd for a January specimen; possible explanation might be late-born and therefore "less-than-average" maturity. Handsome bird, hope the mount turns out nice for you.


This was my initial thoughts as well. I had some mallards growing up in the ponds ive grew up on and thats exavtly how they look when their balls start to drop. They look pretty funky at times too lol


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Brandon Zahn said:


> Not a hybrid. Either a late born male...... Or on a long shot and I mean long shot..... A very old hen with hormone problems.


I'm leaning this way also after another look ...



Texan1554 said:


> Called a Brewer's duck. Mallard and Gadwall hybrid, great looking birds. We've shot a handful of them, the brown cheek is the dead give away. Just slightly smaller body than a mallard.


I'm leaning this way also after another look ... hell ... who knows.



3CK said:


> Looks like a Widgeon x Mallard cross. Very cool bird.


Mmmmmmmmmm. I don't know man. But check this bad*** wigeon/mallard cross ... !!! Sorry for the picture quality. Best I can do with the text I got.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I'm leaning this way also after another look ...
> 
> I'm leaning this way also after another look ... hell ... who knows.
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmm. I don't know man. But check this bad*** wigeon/mallard cross ... !!! Sorry for the picture quality. Best I can do with the text I got.


Wallhanger


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I'll play. I've posted both of these before.

1. Mallard x Pintail, came in with 3 other Mallards, smoked all 4, nobody knew who killed the hybrid.

2. Hermaphroditic Mallard hen. When they get old sometimes they stop making estrogen and take on the traits of the drake.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I'm leaning this way also after another look ...
> 
> I'm leaning this way also after another look ... hell ... who knows.
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmm. I don't know man. But check this bad*** wigeon/mallard cross ... !!! Sorry for the picture quality. Best I can do with the text I got.


That is a bad *** looking bird!!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

A bunch of awesome looking birds!!!!! Guess I need to step up my game since I never shoot anything cool!!!!!!!


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Few years ago, I shot a gadwall. I didn't notice anything add about it until started to clean it. When I picked it up it felt scrawny and bony. I thought it might be injured/sick. I found that it's lower bill was deformed the birds tongue started in the normal location but passed through the lower bill and was outside the birds mouth when the bill was closed.


----------

